# 1970 Pontiac GTO Numbers Matching Project Car



## edwards91 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi all, 

Hubby just purchased a 1970 Pontiac GTO numbers matching car, it is a white convertible. I have sent away for the info on it from Pontiac Historical Services. As far as I can tell it is a Ram Air 3. Does anyone know where the casting number is located on the head?? Will have many more questions to follow. 

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! Congrats on your buy!! Let's see some pictures. :cheers
Check this page for ID"ing the engine and heads....
Pontiac Power
I'll move your thread to the right section of the forums.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet. Enjoy your new ride. Looking forward to pics. Is it a 4 speed or an autotragic?


----------



## edwards91 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Nasty frame*

Thank you, I will add some pics soon. I think its going to be a big project. Does anyone know if a 1968 conv frame would fit a 1970 conv?
Also, Need to find a good supplier of parts to say the least..ie body, interior, frame ect. Thanks again fella's :confused


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

For aftermarket parts, Ames Performance or Performance years are good, stay away from Year One, way overpriced, some people like OPGI, but I personally don't after being lied to repeatedly by a salesman. For parts not available in catalogs, search Hemmings motor news or varies GTO forums have part for sale sections, swap meets and of course E-bay. There is also Franks pontiac and Dales restoration shop, but I have never dealt with either of them, so I can't say if they are good or bad. All most forgot, if you need gauges or a hurst shifter repaired see Pete Serio.


----------



## edwards91 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks a bunch )


----------

